# 1949 Schwinn engine?...whats this worth?



## 62typhoon (Nov 9, 2022)

1949 Schwinn engine...is it a 49?...what's it worth?....thanks


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 9, 2022)

Does it run?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Its not a Schwinn engine. Gonna need better pics, more info, and yea, does it run?


----------



## 62typhoon (Nov 9, 2022)

Sorry that's all he posted for sale...apparently  he thinks it's a Schwinn...says no carb so not running but turns over..he's asking 300


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 9, 2022)

62typhoon said:


> Sorry that's all he posted for sale...apparently  he thinks it's a Schwinn...says no carb so not running but turns over..he's asking 300



300 is a pretty big gamble if you haven’t seen inside the engine.


----------



## 62typhoon (Nov 9, 2022)

That's what I thought...thanks


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2022)

Carb is $100 ===Does he ship?


----------

